# What does Denmark has contributed to the world?



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^

That looks nothing like Peter Schmeichel.


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^

Almost a Goal :lol:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

OldKool said:


> the best thing that came out of Denmark


I'm pretty sure she came out of India 




:troll:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

musiccity said:


> I'm pretty sure she came out of India


False. She came out of her momma's cooch. :troll:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

musiccity said:


> I'm pretty sure she came out of India
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you high? She's definitely Danish. Perhaps even Brazilian :laugh:


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Are you high? She's definitely Danish. Perhaps even Brazilian :laugh:


Brazilian? 

Brazilian people look like me


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)




----------



## Levathian (Apr 28, 2010)

Princess Mary. Oh wait, she's Australian :banana:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

King Knut
Iceland
Greenland
Vinland


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

BringMe said:


> ^^ oops sorry ... you know the correct tittle so please change it


not a chance. If I change that half the fun would be gone.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

OldKool said:


> the best thing that came out of Denmark


agreed, nice looking leather jacket! kay:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

OldKool said:


> the best thing that came out of Denmark


lovely danish nationalistic umbrella


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks for pointing it out, I totally missed that. hno:


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

Freeki of course.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ Thanks for pointing it out, I totally missed that. hno:


Go back one page where I wrote it first. :smug:


----------



## TimothyR (Feb 17, 2011)

*Søren Kierkegaard*

*Carl Theodor Dreyer*

The world owes Denmark a debt just for them.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Only Danes that I've heard of:

Hans Christian Andersen
Caroline Wozniacki
Nicklas Bendtner
Christian Paulsen
Peter Schmeichel
Lars Eller
Franz Nielsen
Mikkel Boedker
Peter Regin
Jannik Hansen

Yes, I watch a lot of hockey.


----------



## UmarPK (Jan 27, 2013)

Walbanger said:


> King Knut
> Iceland
> Greenland
> Vinland



Failed history, Iceland, Greenland, Vinland all settled originally by Vikings of Norwegian origin (Norseman) not Danes.


----------



## Mr.Canello (Mar 30, 2008)

King Diamond


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Marbur66 said:


> Only Danes that I've heard of:
> 
> Hans Christian Andersen
> Caroline Wozniacki
> ...


Only heard of the first one.

The Killing and The Bridge.


----------



## Ighilghili (Oct 27, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> mg: hno: Why did you edit my last post Jonesy? !!! :bash: That's illegal!! :bash:


call 911


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

LOL You can't fight with an English-speaking person about grammar.. think about them looking at grammar mistakes from the rest of us, what a shocking eyesore must be


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

AmoreUrbs said:


> LOL You can't fight with an English-speaking person about grammar.. think about them looking at grammar mistakes from the rest of us, what a shocking eyesore must be


Especially an English speaking person from England. Americans usually don't give a shit


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Jonesy is just a wannabe-english welsh.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

musiccity said:


> Especially an English speaking person from England. Americans usually don't give a shit


Well too bad English has no logical grammatical structure whatsoever :laugh:


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Jonesy is just a wannabe-english welsh.


Nah he is English, he just happens to be in a county close to the Welsh border  .. I must say however that I've heard some bad grammar and expressions from a few (normally uneducated) English.. but that happens in every language it seems


----------



## GM (Feb 29, 2004)




----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

My signature is an special case of quantum electrodynamics ...a model in part of Bohr.


Epigonos was a danish novelist.


----------



## Smedju (Jun 5, 2010)

BringMe said:


> call 911







And no, Public Enemy isn't Danish.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Jonesy55 said:


> :gaah:
> Guys, it is Lego, there is no plural 'Legos'.
> Lego is the name of the system, not the name of an individual piece.





goschio said:


> Legos


:troll:


----------



## CanadianDemon (May 28, 2010)

Greenland was actually pretty Green was he went there though.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I always thought Greenland is Canadian territory.





















:troll:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Jonesy55 said:


> Noma, second best restaurant in the world.


When someone says NOMA, I think of the Christmas tree lighting manufacturer.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

samba_man said:


>


What about Mohammad cartoons of Jylands Postern versus Nasreddin Hodja jokes of an Islamo-Secular country?








Hodja: Your Humor is dead!
Dane Cartoonist: How it can be Hodja?
Hodja: You believe its fertility but what about its death?

But I respect to Tuborg Beer, even if it's mostly owned by we Turks.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Jonesy is just a wannabe-english welsh.


Pshh.. more like the opposite! I'm more Welsh than he is


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Geborgenheit said:


> Denmark is a socialist country with very high taxes


No Denmark is not a socialist country, it's a parliamentary democracy..

As for taxes I belive we have lower business tax than in the US and income tax is ~34% ( with the first $10.000 tax free ) so very on par with the rest of the developed world..




Geborgenheit said:


> bad weather


Less rain than Barcelona and warmer than Milano..



Geborgenheit said:


> and overpriced untasty food


Multicultural nation with 1000s of restaurants featuring just about every dish on the planet and more Michelin restaurants than all the Baltics combined.. ( and then some )




Geborgenheit said:


> Kids don't get marks at school till they are 13 or 14


:?



Geborgenheit said:


> unemployed fly to resorts at costs of taxpayers


Workers have self funded income insurence through their union, what they use their income to is up to them, but it's not at the cost of their tax payers..

Those seeing welfare from the state is activated or send to school - no paid trips for them!



Geborgenheit said:


> suicide rates are significantly above average in the world.


Nope, not in any way, in fact it's in the low end of developed nations!


So you got them all wrong - congratulations! :lol:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

AmoreUrbs said:


> LOL You can't fight with an English-speaking person about grammar.. think about them looking at grammar mistakes from the rest of us, what a shocking eyesore must be


I always think of that! Poor guys, they're so nice! I'd hate to hear/read that in my first language.


-----------------------------------------------


About the thread, I like Denmark. One of my favourite football teams, just after Germany, Uruguay, Hungary and Austria. Freki is an awful PR though.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

If you don't speak my language fluently I won't care a damn. Just as long as I get what you're trying to say I won't bother you.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Noma. :lol:

Denmark for me has a special place in my heart because of the Christmas butter cookies. :banana:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

me no ingrish! muchos suckos!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Out of curiosity, how did you develop such fantastic English Cake? You're completely fluent and grammatically correct, even know nearly all slang.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Chattroulette


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

Galro said:


> I know that. It was still in Copenhagen for a short time before it moved to Geneva.


No, it was not, only one of the three working groups set up by the CERN which has always been based in Geneva, though for a time under construction and therefore unable to host people. CERN has never been based in Copenhagen (or anywhere else for matter) and therefore has never "moved to Geneva" because it has always been based here, the "_would relocate back to the main CERN site" _is very clear about it. There would be no "back" otherwise.

It is as much fantastical as claiming that Copenhagen has better weather than Barcelona.

Denmark has great things, no need to claim false stuff.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Laurentzius said:


> That's a damn lie.





> no clinical use resulted from his work, as his saline extract could not be used on humans


Case closed. Go take it up with the Nobel Prize organization.


----------



## Laurentzius (Sep 10, 2010)

isaidso said:


> Case closed. Go take it up with the Nobel Prize organization.


It's far from being a closed case. Paulescu was the first to discover the damn insulin, whatever the heck you want to do with it later is completely inconsequential. That's true and will remain true regardless of what the Nobel Prize organization says.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Laurentzius said:


> Paulescu was the first to discover the damn insulin,


Not according to Nobel or the medical establishment. 

Banting concluded that it was the very digestive secretions that Oscar Minkowski had originally studied in dogs that were breaking down the islet secretions, thereby making it impossible to extract successfully. Over 15 months, Banting and Best made many further advances.

On January 11, 1922, a 14-year-old diabetic lay dying at the Toronto General Hospital and was given the first injection of insulin that Banting and Best developed. The extract was so impure, the patient suffered a severe allergic reaction, and further injections were canceled. After refinement, a second dose was injected on January 23. This was completely successful, not only in having no obvious side-effects but also in completely eliminating the glycosuria sign of diabetes. He was the first human with diabetes successfully treated.


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Yes, but that doesn't mean that they discovered insulin. The Nobel prize descriptions are often a bit simplified or exaggerated and in this case they may not have been aware of the earlier discovery. It's not totally clear if Banting knew of Paulescu's work*.

Paulescu clearly discovered insulin in a form that was not suitable for human treatment. Banting and Best then went further with a suitable purified form. Given their extract nearly killed the patient, perhaps the discovery in pure form should be credited to James Collip.

Overall, it was a rushed prize, one of the few awarded for work in the previous year as stipulated by Nobel. It probably should have been split between Paulescu, for the original discovery, and Banting (alone or with Best), for further development and the first successful treatment.

P.S. The NPH insulin was developed over a decade later.

* see edit

_Edit_: Looking at an account of the insulin preparation by Best & Scott (1923) there is no mention of Paulescu, while other early pancreatic extracts are mentioned (e.g. by Zuelzer). This suggests ignorance of the work or wilful exclusion. As the Nobel Committee was making their decision around that time, I'd suggest the omission is ignorance of the work by Paulescu.


----------



## Chrissib (Feb 9, 2008)

Lasse Spang Olsen and his movies. :cheers:


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

musiccity said:


> Out of curiosity, how did you develop such fantastic English Cake? You're completely fluent and grammatically correct, even know nearly all slang.


Ah, thank you! :hug: I'm not sure, I just learned it over time naturally. I actually feel that I express myself better in English than I do in Turkish, Dutch or German. It's a very flexible language.



AltinD said:


> ^^ Chattroulette


Omegle was the way to go back then, when I was still young and wild ;_; I miss those times ;_;


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Mozzarella and Feta cheeses.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Vaud said:


> No, it was not, only one of the three working groups set up by the CERN which has always been based in Geneva, though for a time under construction and therefore unable to host people.


Eh, that is what I said here: 



Galro said:


> Part of CERN was stationed in Copenhagen during the construction of CERN in Geneva.
> 
> http://timeline.web.cern.ch/closure-of-cern’s-theoretical-study-division-in-copenhagen





Galro said:


> I know that. It was still in Copenhagen for a short time before it moved to Geneva.


Are you now both saying that part of CERN was stationed in Copenhagen during the construction of the center in Geneva and that it was not, or what else are you answering no to? 


Vaud said:


> CERN has never been based in Copenhagen (or anywhere else for matter) and therefore has never "moved to Geneva" because it has always been based here, the "_would relocate back to the main CERN site" _is very clear about it. There would be no "back" otherwise.
> 
> It is as much fantastical as claiming that Copenhagen has better weather than Barcelona.
> 
> Denmark has great things, no need to claim false stuff.


You asked how CERN moved from Copenhagen: 


Vaud said:


> Can you please explain how did CERN move from Copenhagen?


As mentioned, part of it moved from where it have temporarily been in Copenhagen to Geneva after the center in Geneva was completed. Relocating back is still a relocating or moving as indicated by the usage of relocating prior to the back. I'm not making this stuff up, it says so in your quote too.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Jonesy55 said:


> Mozzarella and Feta cheeses.


Mozzarella?


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

Lego and Danish pastries!!!


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Wasn't it the Danish tongue that went to the British Isles, mixed in...and gave us the modern English Linguistic language which we use on this thread? :?


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

No English came from the earlier invasions by Angles and Saxons. These were western Germanic languages. Danes and other Vikings speak northern germanic languages. I assume there are some words adopted, but probably more in place names. For adopted words, later French-speaking vikings had a stronger influence.


----------



## fanspy (Nov 12, 2013)

Nothing.


----------



## Vaud (Sep 16, 2011)

Galro said:


> Are you now both saying that part of CERN was stationed in Copenhagen


No. A working group is way different than the institution itself; a group who later (among other working groups) moved to Geneva when the buildings were finished. 



Galro said:


> what else are you answering no to?


I was answering to FREKI and one of his fantastical statements "started CERN up in Copenhagen before it was moved to Geneva", which you must admit is quite a different thing and most likely a twist of words. 

But he's not answering and you are stubborn, and since I don't really care about the subject, then you get it, claim whatever you want, I'm out.


----------



## Xelebes (Apr 1, 2007)

jts1882 said:


> No English came from the earlier invasions by Angles and Saxons. These were western Germanic languages. Danes and other Vikings speak northern germanic languages. I assume there are some words adopted, but probably more in place names. For adopted words, later French-speaking vikings had a stronger influence.


On a linguistic level, we review:

Anglo-Saxon:

No, English came from the earlier sieges by Angles and Saxons. These were western Dutch tongues. Danes and other Wickings speak northern Dutch tongues. I beget there are some words fostered, but likely more in steadnames. For fostered words, later French-speaking wickings had a stronger draw.

Dano-Norse:

No, English came from the earlier sieges by Angles and Saxons. These were western Dutch tongues. Danes and other Vikings speak northern Dutch tongues. I guess there are some words fostered, but likely more in steadnames. For fostered words, later French-speaking Vikings had a stronger draw.

Norman-French:

No, English came from the earlier sieges by Angles and Saxons. These were western Almain tongues. Danes and other Vikings speak northern Almain tongues. I guess there are some words fostered, but likely more in place names. For fostered words, later French-speaking Vikings had a stronger draw.

Plantegenet-Tudor

No English came from the earlier invasions by Angles and Saxons. These were western Germanic languages. Danes and other Vikings speak northern germanic languages. I assume there are some words adopted, but probably more in place names. For adopted words, later French-speaking vikings had a stronger influence.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

denmark,maybe norway, best country in the world.


----------



## iği1 (Oct 16, 2012)

I don't get why all rest of us non-english speakers have to stick with the way british perceive 'lego' as a name of the concept itself. Looks like common sense is towards to perceive every single piece called as a 'lego' so when you have plenty of them you play with your 'legos'. And lego is pretty much a generic name of an invention so this makes it even more controversial. And don't underestimate the power of early ages learning, it's harder to change that habit though.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

You don't have to, you can continue to be wrong if you prefer. 

And it has nothing to do with what British people perceive, that's just what it is...

"Proper Use of the LEGO Trademark on a Web Site
If the LEGO trademark is used at all, it should always be used as an adjective, not as a noun. For example, say "MODELS BUILT OF LEGO BRICKS". Never say "MODELS BUILT OF LEGOs".Also, the trademark should appear in the same typeface as the surrounding text and should not be isolated or set apart from the surrounding text. In other words, the trademarks should not be emphasized or highlighted. Finally, the LEGO trademark should always appear with a ® symbol each time it is used"

http://aboutus.lego.com/en-us/legal-notice/fair-play/


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

:bow:


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

I liked the move he played in as a Russian mobster....^^

and also the one as an Irish mobster....
HE WENT DOWN ON HER!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iği1 (Oct 16, 2012)

Jonesy55 said:


> You don't have to, you can continue to be wrong if you prefer.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with what British people perceive, that's just what it is...
> 
> ...


thank you. On the other hand lego as a generic name of an invention that is copied by many other producers, it drags this issue to the areas that is not regulated by legal statements.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I don't think that Lego is a generic name at all, there are many brands of toy building blocks but only one of them is Lego, just as not all Hamburgers are Big Macs™


----------



## iği1 (Oct 16, 2012)

no way sir, im pretty sure it will be hard to say the difference if you mix up a different sets of legos from different manufacturers (mostly chinese produced lego variations). While they do differ in size and slight shape differences they all produced for the same purpose.

edit: actually now i see that there's some very specific models of the lego, if you're referring to them themed stuff you might be right, im just talking about those basic blocks thingy.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Saying legoS is an act of rebelion against anglo saxon imperialism. :colbert:


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

AmoreUrbs said:


> LOL Less rain than Barcellona? (ok I don't know about Milan, there the weather is indeed "crazy").. it could be, but you can not seriously compared the weather you can find in Copenhagen with the much warmer one (at least in various time of the year) of a Mediterranean coastal city like Barcellona..
> Also I'd not exaggerate with Denmark being extremely "multicultural" ; it's true that Denmark has people from all the world, but it cannot compare to the likes of US (like most of Europe can't), but there the way of living is mostly Danish, just like the normal everyday food (normal people cannot always eat at restaurants).. I have nothing against Denmark anyways, just I do not like exaggerations; however I especially like Søren Kierkegaard


Weather is very subjective matter. Even though personally i come from country which is known for pretty cold climate (Lithuania) (cha, snowing atm...), i feel better in Iceland rather than somewhere in Southern Europe.

Standards of living/generally - quality - this is what Denmark (and all Nordics/Scandinavia) makes exceptional, especially compared to many Southern Europe countries.
To my mind, this should be a target to many countries - to try to beat it .

---

Imho, Danish great input - Design (furniture, architecture etc.).

...and Medicon Valley.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

eklips said:


> Saying legoS is an act of rebelion against anglo saxon imperialism. :colbert:


Is it not Viking Imperialism? Anglo-Saxons were from Germany I think


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Northern Europeans all look the same anyways


----------



## Cerises (Apr 17, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> You don't have to, you can continue to be wrong if you prefer.
> 
> And it has nothing to do with what British people perceive, that's just what it is...
> 
> ...



You use "Maths" so we're all even! :tongue: Seriously though sometimes it just doesn't sound right a certain way. I have heard Americans refer to it as "Legos". I guess it's what you are used too.


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Can't anyone fix the title? It gives me the creeps.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Cerises said:


> You use "Maths" so we're all even! :tongue:


Yeah, short for Mathematics, which is a plural


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Cerises said:


> You use "Maths" so we're all even! :tongue: Seriously though sometimes it just doesn't sound right a certain way. I have heard Americans refer to it as "Legos". I guess it's what you are used too.


I've been to the Lego centre at the Mall of America. No Legos in sight.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

I'm surprised that only about two people mentions Laudrup (mainly Michael). Maybe he wasn't the footballer we think he was :X

I'm halfway sure that if we ever had to elect a new royal family at least 98% of all Danish males would point to the Laudrup family. 

Seems Schmeichel has made a larger impact globally.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jennifat said:


> That's called being lazy. If you're perfectly capable of proper communication in English and simply don't care, then you're just being unnecessarily silly. I don't know how constructing incoherent sentences is making anyone's life easier, but okay. I'll take your word for it.


Easier n faster 2 get da same msg across. On the contrary, if you take the time to spell check your posts and fix every single detail on an informal internet forum, then you are just being unnecessarily silly.



Jennifat said:


> I care because I'd like to live in a society where people wish to appear at least halfway intelligent as they communicate. Unfortunately, the internet is far from that place.


Insecure.


----------



## Tinchake (Jun 23, 2013)

Are Danish unfriendly people?


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

No


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

_BPS_ said:


> Easier n faster 2 get da same msg across. On the contrary, if you take the time to spell check your posts and fix every single detail on an informal internet forum, then you are just being unnecessarily silly.


It's actually easier and faster for me to spell words correctly instead of going out of my way to type nonsensical gibberish. Then again, I do understand that lots of people were never taught how to type in school (or simply didn't pay attention). Do you type with your index fingers?



_BPS_ said:


> Insecure.


I get the feeling you're insecure in your ability to write properly and coherently.


----------



## _BPS_ (Feb 7, 2005)

Jennifat said:


> It's actually easier and faster for me to spell words correctly instead of going out of my way to type nonsensical gibberish. Then again, I do understand that lots of people were never taught how to type in school (or simply didn't pay attention). Do you type with your index fingers?


For most others, its faster (i.e. they don't have to waste time fixing details). And again, its got nothing to do with school (I'm guessing it makes you feel better to use this lame excuse).



Jennifat said:


> I get the feeling you're insecure in your ability to write properly and coherently.


That doesn't make any sense. But you definitely sound insecure when you say that you care about how other people see you writing on forums, forums where 99% of the readers don't even know you. I bet you also copy/paste your posts in MS word to spell check, maybe even get it proofread? :laugh: big achievement. At the end of the day, its a useless effort.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Discussing _English grammar_ on internet forums in a thread about _Denmark_? No no. :no:


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Intoxication said:


> Discussing _English grammar_ on internet forums? No no. :no:


There, fixed it.


----------



## petersgriff (Jun 2, 2011)

BringMe said:


> besides the little mermaid?


Empress Maria Feodorowna of Russia (spouse of Emperor Alexander III):









Thanks Denmark!:cheers:


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

thank you Denmark


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Has someone already mentioned Danish butter cookies? The only thing about them that makes me angry is the damn box that is used for spills and the likes, so I often end up disappointed


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Danish butter cookies aren't tasty.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ Why, are they socialist?


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

Danish butter cookies :drool:

ps: the box usually ends up as a container for sewing material 95% of the time..


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Geborgenheit said:


> Danish butter cookies aren't tasty.


My stomach is in pure disagreement! I want my cookies!


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

AltinD said:


> ^^ Why, are they socialist?


No, they are just not tasty. Latvian cookies are much better.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Geborgenheit said:


> No, they are just not tasty. *Latvian cookies are much better.*


Latvian cookies are actually Russian cookies....with an "S" at the end. :lol:


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

The word for Latvian cookies is _cepumi_. I don't see any "s" in this word. This is actually a myth created by Russians for themselves that you can add "s" to any Russian word and it will be Latvian.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Geborgenheit said:


> Danish butter cookies aren't tasty.


Try Dutch cookies then, the only thing that tastes worse than that is a pile of rotting pigshit.


----------



## psychedelic (Sep 8, 2010)

Bang and Olufsen


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Geborgenheit said:


> Danish butter cookies aren't tasty.


Depends on the quality - if you are cheap and buy immitation products you will very likely end up with a locally produced product that doesn't even contain butter..

If you buy fairly high quality exports it's still a mass produced industrial product, but I doubt you will find them untasty, unless of course cookies aren't your thing at all..



In Denmark buying the large cans that one sees abroad and in tourist shops is rare - one typically makes them self or buy them individually from bakeries..

I'll gladly share some recipes if anyone is interested, not hard to make and almost sure to be a hit around Yule..


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't even know what a Danish butter cookie is. I _do_ know what a danish is, and they're not bad.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

One contribution Denmark did on a personal note: 

There love for Israel. 

I have never seen/met a Danish that was anti-Israeli/Jewish. 
All of them have been open to us and welcoming. Even over friendly at most..like a long lost relative or brother. 

 Israel-Denmark...a good team!


----------



## CMBA (Aug 21, 2012)

Marbur66 said:


> I don't even know what a Danish butter cookie is.


It so good it melts in your mouth like, I... I just can't adequately describe it. TT~TT

You really have to try it yourself.


----------



## dochan (Jun 4, 2009)

FREKI


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

The "fatass" old me, used to regularely consume danish butter cookies. I found that 'Copenhagen' brand were great, others like 'royal dansks' were crap

..... and yes, the boxes do end up as containers for stuff


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

FREKI said:


> Depends on the quality - if you are cheap and buy immitation products you will very likely end up with a locally produced product that doesn't even contain butter..
> 
> If you buy fairly high quality exports it's still a mass produced industrial product, but I doubt you will find them untasty, unless of course cookies aren't your thing at all..
> 
> ...


I think it's the same with any biscuit where butter is an important flavour, e.g. Scottish shortbread. 

If the butter is replaced with cheap vegetable oils it gives an unpleasant flavour which they then try and disguise by adding more sugar (or sweetener). The end result is very different from the original.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> One contribution Denmark did on a personal note:
> 
> There love for Israel.
> 
> ...


That's actually only a half-truth. While we have had great relations with Israel (partly based on Danish efforts to move Jews out of Denmark during Nazi occupation) in recent years the media image has shifted somewhat. The media now tend to favour a more Palestinian side of the matter. To a "neutral" like me it's not totally noticeable but all my Jewish friends (and I do mean all of them) are quite disgruntled about it and several have written letters to the national broadcaster about what they perceive as a strong bias towards Palestinians.

I think it shifted roughly when America started becoming more disliked and with their war on terror Israel is seen in the same light by many. This leading to some disliking Israel and their actions.

Though the older generations are still 100% pro Israel I would think and they are indeed seen as friends.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

FREKI said:


> Depends on the quality - if you are cheap and buy immitation products you will very likely end up with a locally produced product that doesn't even contain butter..


First of all, I'm not cheap. Secondly, none needs to imitate Danish cookies here. We have our own cookies which are not bad at all.


----------



## Dzwonsson (Feb 9, 2008)

DanielFigFoz said:


> The Killing and The Bridge.


:applause:
THIS.


----------



## IsaRic (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome windmill screensavers/wallpapers


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Geborgenheit said:


> First of all, I'm not cheap. Secondly, none needs to imitate Danish cookies here. We have our own cookies which are not bad at all.


Who is "we" didn't you immigrate away from the Balctics? :?



Anyways you seems cheap to me.. but if truly not try to buy some "småkager" ( Danish for butter cookies ) from a real Danish bakery.. it may not be your thing, but I doubt anyone would claim them not to be tasty..

When you cut corners the result suffers and cheap immitation industrial products are the mother of cutting corners!


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

FREKI said:


> Anyways you seems cheap to me..


You seem to have ego issues. Bye-bye. :goodbye:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

LOL, cookie trolling from the perfectly civilized North. :lol: By the way, I'm willing to bet Geborgenheit's cookie is better than Freki's. :runaway:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I didn't know you swing both ways :nono:


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

FREKI said:


> it may not be your thing, but I doubt anyone would claim them not to be tasty..


I bet you can find one or two who aren't too fond of baked butter+sugar.


----------



## tvdxer (Feb 28, 2006)

The TV series _The Protectors_.


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

I grew up on these. Thanks Grandma and Mom & Dad!


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

We got that Danish culture on lock here in Wisconsin. Here is another Danish thing I grew up eating.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Köbtke said:


> That's actually only a half-truth. While we have had great relations with Israel (partly based on Danish efforts to move Jews out of Denmark during Nazi occupation) in recent years the media image has shifted somewhat. The media now tend to favour a more Palestinian side of the matter. To a "neutral" like me it's not totally noticeable but all my Jewish friends (and I do mean all of them) are quite disgruntled about it and several have written letters to the national broadcaster about what they perceive as a strong bias towards Palestinians.
> 
> I think it shifted roughly when America started becoming more disliked and with their war on terror Israel is seen in the same light by many. This leading to some disliking Israel and their actions.
> 
> Though the older generations are still 100% pro Israel I would think and they are indeed seen as friends.


I agree with you on those points. 
I also never really met many people my age from Denmark. The youngest person I met was maybe 42-45? 
I met old people like my dads age....so i guess you are right. 

But I find that Denmark is very friendly and we have very good opinion about Denmark in Israel!


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

HOW CAN I FORGET!!!!!?!?!?

COLOR CLIMAX CORPORATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  BASED IN COPENHAGEN!!!










I like to pound'it most of the time on their flicks!! I love 70s 80s Eroticca!!!

Anyone wanna join Kappas Sexual Orgies? :crazy:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

El Mariachi said:


> I grew up on these. Thanks Grandma and Mom & Dad!


Oh, _those_ are Danish butter cookies? Ok, I've had those before. They're nothing to write home about. Too dry for my liking.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

^^ tea is your friend!


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

^^Who drinks tea with cookies? That's like drinking coffee with cheese.


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Jennifat said:


> ^^Who drinks tea with cookies? That's like drinking coffee with cheese.


I drink coffee with cheese :dunno: 

I also eat watermelon with bread...soooo good


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Jennifat said:


> ^^Who drinks tea with cookies? That's like drinking coffee with cheese.


LOL, actually, I used to eat dry cookies like that with tea when I was a kid.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Ikea,


Oh wait that is Swedish:lol:.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Marbur66 said:


> Oh, _those_ are Danish butter cookies? Ok, I've had those before. They're nothing to write home about. Too dry for my liking.


That particular brand is the worse. It's made of vegetable or whatever crap artificial oil, instead of real butter. Royal Dansk sucks big time


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Jennifat said:


> ^^Who drinks tea with cookies? That's like drinking coffee with cheese.


Everybody does ..... as for coffe with cheese, don't you americans do that everytime at the dinner, or at the breakfast table?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Ribarca said:


> Ikea,
> 
> 
> Oh wait that is Swedish:lol:.


We did have a similar Danish furniture store called ILVA in the UK for a while but they retreated from the market several years ago.

We also had Netto, a 'lowest of the low' type discount supermarket from Denmark, but their UK stores got bought out a couple of years back.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

My bookshelf (I mean model cars, Blu-Ray Disks & CD shelf) is made in Denmark


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

AltinD said:


> Everybody does ..... as for coffe with cheese, don't you americans do that everytime at the dinner, or at the breakfast table?


Coffee and cheese? Horrible combo.. I see Americans drinking coffee when eating something salty, and that's weird to me, or at least it'd be in Italy where coffee is more a "separate" thing to drink.. nothing strange about cookies and tea, I can't really understand why an American would find it weird either


AltinD said:


> That particular brand is the worse. It's made of vegetable or whatever crap artificial oil, instead of real butter. Royal Dansk sucks big time


Like most brands; the best are the ones eaten in Denmark or made by small companies rather than big corporations.. I refuse to eat most things containing shit by big companies..


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

The British serve their high tea with scones. I think it's supposed to be done like that.

I like to soak my biscuits in the tea personally.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Jonesy55 said:


> We did have a similar Danish furniture store called ILVA in the UK for a while but they retreated from the market several years ago.
> 
> We also had Netto, a 'lowest of the low' type discount supermarket from Denmark, but their UK stores got bought out a couple of years back.


Denmark is famous for its minimalistic design as well. I rarely see their brands in the stores though. Design furniture seems to be all Italian.


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

Ribarca said:


> The British serve their high tea with scones. I think it's supposed to be done like that.
> 
> I like to soak my biscuits in the tea personally.


You mean afternoon tea, where scones are a traditional but rare accompaniment. Some biscuits is more normal.

High tea is something different: an early and basic evening meal.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Perhaps they call it wrongly in Hong Kong then. I have had high tea there in different hotels where they serve you tea and all kinds of scones on a tray with several layers. 

Or perhaps my memory is poor and it is a more varied meal there as well looking at what is on the trays.


----------



## jts1882 (Jul 15, 2012)

That is definitely an afternoon tea. With cucumber sandwiches (crusts cut off), scones and clotted cream and cakes. it's a "posh" meal and available in fancy hotels and department stores.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Almost forgot to mention - we brought the world porn... well first nation to legalize it..




Ribarca said:


> Ikea,
> 
> 
> Oh wait that is Swedish:lol:.


Yup, but the terrible crappy Jysk chain ( that is Danish ) is catching up fast..


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

We've had a Jysk in my city for a number of years now... I have never heard of anyone shopping there, but it's still open so it must be selling some stuff?


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Ribarca said:


> Perhaps they call it wrongly in Hong Kong then. I have had high tea there in different hotels where they serve you tea and all kinds of scones on a tray with several layers.
> 
> Or perhaps my memory is poor and it is a more varied meal there as well looking at what is on the trays.


"High" tea is the working class equivalent of the more proper afternoon tea.

The foods served in afternoon tea were not meant to be the equivalent of a full meal, as was the case for the high tea of the lower classes. Hence, the tradition of eating cucumber sandwiches and quick breads for afternoon tea, which have little protein and diminished nutritive content.

The French also have their equivalent of the proper afternoon tea.


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

I'm Swedish(home of IKEA) and dislike crappy furniture but I do find a few things OK at....JYSK!

Jysk store size is good too, one of the worst things about IKEA is that you can't just go in there for a quick look or "mini raid" for some cheap crap.IKEAs are massive stores, ahh more like a maze.
But then there is IKEA stores in Sweden that are to small for the storage of half the items they sell, so you might have to drive a few blocks to pick up half your stuff at "store 2". 
To big and to small at the same time, IKEA is terrible, JYSK is better.
DK 1 - 0 SW


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

As a person who has moved a lot I love IKEA for cheap furniture. But I agree you don't but stuff for eternity there.

The best section in an IKEA is the one with all the little kitchen things you never knew existed but are very handy in practice.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

We only have one car maker - 'Zenvo'..

They specializes in making really angry looking cars 









http://i41.tinypic.com/oa0nz9.jpg


Only one motor bike maker left too.. 'Lauge Jensen'









http://i39.tinypic.com/25yzsxx.jpg


Jonesy55 said:


> We did have a similar Danish furniture store called ILVA in the UK for a while but they retreated from the market several years ago.


ILVA still lives, though now under the same guy who owns ( and created ) JYSK.. 

While the quality is not extremely high I would rate it higher than JYSK or IKEA, though I don't recall ever buying anything in them..

When it comes to Danish furniture chain stores that have expanded to other nations I would say BoConcept is the best, but while still affordable, it's no where near the IKEA or JYSK levels.. 



Jonesy55 said:


> We also had Netto, a 'lowest of the low' type discount supermarket from Denmark, but their UK stores got bought out a couple of years back.


I can't speak to Netto in the UK and the only one I have been to abroad was in Spain and that has been bought by others too - though kept the name..

Netto is not a nice place to shop - there was one a few 100m from my old apartment but I didn't shop there unless I really didn't have time to go anywhere else.. while not as creepy as the German discount stores such as Aldi and Lidl, they suffer from the same narrow isles, stacked products, sticky floor, young ingorent teen staff etc etc etc - they bascially cut on anything to keep product prices low and that is as such okay, but it's just a shoppping experience I will gladly pay more to not having to go through..

I'm not sure if any other Danish food store have expanded abroad - currently the chain Rema is growing rapidly around northern and central Europe - but it's a merger between a large Norwegian chain and a couple smaller Danish chains - while also a discount store it's generally a much nice shopping experience, with clean spacious isles, not overly stacked products and staff that is not visible hungover and rude.. so not the worst place, though for all visitors my recommendations goes to the Føtex and Bilka chains first and foremost followed by the Irma, Kvickly and Superbest chains and lastly Super Brugsen..

( yup it's a pretty competitive market despite being a small nation  )


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

These guys are Danish, apparently. I love this song:


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

:master:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

:drool:


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ T H E Y . A R E . C R A P !!!!!!!


.... if you want good ones, these are the ones to go:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Cookies are crap in general.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Funny little side note of this butter cookie vs. plant oil cookie is that I've reticently seen more and more cookies around stores here labelled with big "WITH REAL BUTTER" stickers. Haven't noticed that before so maybe Danish butter cookie manufacturers are looking at SSC. Highly likely IMO.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Köbtke said:


> Funny little side note of this butter cookie vs. plant oil cookie is that I've reticently seen more and more cookies around stores here labelled with big "WITH REAL BUTTER" stickers. Haven't noticed that before so maybe Danish butter cookie manufacturers are looking at SSC. Highly likely IMO.


I think that is in an attempt to market it to Norwegians.


----------



## Köbtke (Jun 29, 2005)

Galro said:


> I think that is in an attempt to market it to Norwegians.


Because you guys prefer butter while the rest of the world prefers plant oil?


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Marathaman said:


> Cookies are crap in general.


How dare you!


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Köbtke said:


> Because you guys prefer butter while the rest of the world prefers plant oil?


No, because Norwegians can extract the butter in illicit home laboratories and sell it on the black market for €1,000 per kilo whenever they have shortages.


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

I find it confusing that ppl really think those E26 E43 E55 factory made cookies are that great, you should try the real thing then, you never want to go back to E-numbered boxes again.
It's like all those ppl thinking IKEA food is Swedish, their meatballs are maybe 10% the taste of the real thing...
Then again I'm sure Mexicans laugh at Old El Paso or Chinese at Uncle Ben..


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Köbtke said:


> Because you guys prefer butter while the rest of the world prefers plant oil?


No, because Norway is renowned for our shortage of it. :cheers:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_butter_crisis


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

Marathaman said:


> Cookies are crap in general.












:gunz:


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

I'm a poor American, who lives in an overcrowded apartment supporting six dependent family members. How can I get into the utopia known as Denmark?


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Galro said:


> No, because Norway is renowned for our shortage of it. :cheers:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Norwegian_butter_crisis


Oh god..


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Xusein said:


> I'm a poor American, who lives in an overcrowded apartment supporting six dependent family members. How can I get into the utopia known as Denmark?


You can start by not believing in the "utopia" thing :lol: .. don't get me wrong, but Denmark has its problems too, although surely it's much better about some issues than other nations


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

AmoreUrbs said:


> You can start by not believing in the "utopia" thing :lol: .. don't get me wrong, but Denmark has its problems too, although surely it's much better about some issues than other nations


But that's what I was told. I am disappoint.


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Mirror's Edge said:


> I find it confusing that ppl really think those E26 E43 E55 factory made cookies are that great, you should try the real thing then, you never want to go back to E-numbered boxes again.
> It's like all those ppl thinking IKEA food is Swedish, their meatballs are maybe 10% the taste of the real thing...
> Then again I'm sure Mexicans laugh at Old El Paso or Chinese at Uncle Ben..


I think that IKEA food is disgusting. I still don't understand all those people queuing up to buy that sort of crap! :nuts:


----------



## Turknology (Jan 31, 2007)

ikea food? do you have to cook it yourself?


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Turknology said:


> ikea food? do you have to cook it yourself?












uke:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Xusein said:


> I'm a poor American, who lives in an overcrowded apartment supporting six dependent family members. How can I get into the utopia known as Denmark?


As a skilled worker with good English skills your chances are quite good..

Unlike EU citizens you will need a "greencard" ( residence and work permit ).. but as an Engineer that won't be hard and since you will be making more than $70.000 you are eligable for the "fasttrack" route..


The easiest way in your case will be to apply for jobs from the US and let the hiring company do the work - that is typcially how it goes - chances are also that they will ( if you accept it ) set you up with accomodation in the begnining until you get settled.. 

You can bring family members as long as you can prove that you can financially support them - and all are of course fully covered when it comes to healthcare and various services.. labgauge education is of course free to all too, but unless you plan on settling here it's not needed in daily life..

Your public pension is something you build up over time - it won't cost you anything, but for full coverage you need to have been working in Denmark for 20 years - there are however various supliments that can make up for it if you haven't when that time comes around.. as for income insurence that takes a year of work, but after that you are secured at least 2 years of pay in case you lose your job.. 37h work week with paid breaks included, minimum 6 weeks paid vacation - various holidays off, overtime is typically 150-200% pay and cannot be forced ( nor will it be expected from you )..


Here's a few links: 

https: www.workindenmark.dk

http: www.nyidanmark.dk/en-US

There's around 17.000 Somalis here in Copenhagen, most live in my district ( Nordvest ) if that has any interest.. with a foreign population of ~25% in Copenhagen it's certainly not a city a person will stand out in ( as many fear ) regardless of what how they look or where they come from..


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh I didn't want to say that Barcelona is perfect. Sorry if that was understood


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

LOL at the trolls hating on Denmark just to try to piss-off Freki. These criticisms can't even be taken seriously, it must be trolling. Chances are, whatever country you live in is worse than Denmark. Deal with it.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Marbur66 said:


> LOL at the trolls hating on Denmark just to try to piss-off Freki. These criticisms can't even be taken seriously, it must be trolling. Chances are, whatever country you live in is worse than Denmark. Deal with it.


Trolls? weird have reasoned well enough for why (s)he prefer Southern Europe and both I and AmoreUrbs joked. Lighten up.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Sorry for disturbing. He just asked me and I replied. I guess that a forum was made for that. Discussing is what we look for and it is nice when you can elaborate your ideas. It's not trolling, really. I understand that Denmark is a lovely place to live in but he also needs to understand that Denmark is not the place where we all desire to live in (I'm sure he does). If this is trolling, shut down the Skybar.


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

weird said:


> Sorry for disturbing. He just asked me and I replied. I guess that a forum was made for that. Discussing is what we look for and it is nice when you can elaborate your ideas. It's not trolling, really. I understand that Denmark is a lovely place to live in but he also needs to understand that Denmark is not the place where we all desire to live in (I'm sure he does). If this is trolling, shut down the Skybar.


Sadly there is some people who believe at those fairytales of perfect countries where everything is always good (note I do not believe such places exist at all, not just in Scandinavia); please stop with this "anti-Denmark" bias crap (esp. considering that more often the exact opposite is done!), as here everyone is just saying its experiences as critical thinkers who see the good and bad in anything..


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

AmoreUrbs said:


> There is some truth in there; Danish people indeed seem more easy going, especially when they drink (as it happens often it seems  ; I've never been into that habit heavily, although Italy drinks much more than it used to) than other Nordic people (but Swedish and Norwegians aren't extremely bad either) .. .. but outside of those things it seemed to me typically "Nordic" , coming from Italy (despite the fact that I'm a quite atypical Italian under many aspects) ; I do not care so much about extensive smiling, although sometimes they are not bad to look at, but I prefer some honest ones


There were, is and always will be differences between Southern and Northern Europe. Maybe now those differences aren't so noticeable, but talking about mentality, lifestyle, outlook, design, architecture, fashion, habits etc. etc. etc. - you see that clearly.
Definitely, I prefer Nordics even though personally come from the place where 1200-1500 sunshine hours are a normal thing and during winter weather is colder than in Denmark Just what You get there is actually very well developed social security (let's call it _safety_ in general) - in many cases, You fell safe enough and get more than probably You need. As i have said, it makes your life easier. Therefore living standarts, _quality_ of life, good educational level, safe streets and so on are the main factors why Nordics attract so many people and due to it - other states seek for the creation of similar conditions what i do not believe is possible..
Climate? When you get used to it, you start to enjoy. I have some neighbours - before arriving to Northern Europe (in m case- Lithuania), they have not seen even a snow, i am not talking about -35 temp. - now they are waiting for it more than locals do . They are from Italy (Sicily), Turkey, Spain (mostly - erasmus students, living nearby my home). Subjective thing, i believe. To my mind, everything depends on how you take it personally and on what You seek for. One can love Singaporean model, other - Nordic...


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Prosp said:


> good educational level, safe streets and so on are the main factors why Nordics attract so many people and due to it


I don't have the numbers for the other Nordic countries, but at least in Norways case there are generally considerable more immigration from Norway to well-developed Southern European countries (especially Italy) than the other way around. Our immigrants manly come from Eastern Europe, Sweden and asylum seekers from around the world - the two former groups due to jobs and high wages as long as you don't spend any money here, and the later due to (perceived) need for protection. The trend may have changed during the last couple of years due to the crisis in Southern Europe, but there certainly does not seems to be case that many seems to prefer our way of life to the Southern European one.


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

Galro said:


> I don't have the numbers for the other Nordic countries, but at least in Norways case there are generally considerable more immigration from Norway to well-developed Southern European countries (especially Italy) than the other way around. Our immigrants manly come from Eastern Europe, Sweden and asylum seekers from around the world - the two former groups due to jobs and high wages as long as you don't spend any money here, and the later due to perceived need for protection. The trend may have changed during the last couple of years due to the crisis in Southern Europe, but there certainly does not seems to be case that our way of life in general attracts many.


To be honest, i don't know a person who don't like Italy  
But what i had in mind, is a general understanding particularly in the Baltics (I suspect You know it from the former discussions in NB) - I have tried to represent it as an outsider (looking from distance). For instance, today in our largest media website we had a large article about Scandinavian business culture, event though everyone who is involved in business know it like an ABC. Still, it is presented like an example with a secret message (_do like they do it_). However, i believe that in some cases particularly _your way of life _certainly is that one which somehow makes a huge impact on some people/states. Maybe that is due to some culturally/regionally determined similarities (Midsummer, cold behaviour, privacy, nature-loving people, design, even architectural tradition etc. - really doesn't matter). For instance, if you chose to study architecture, probably Denmark will be the first place on your list. If I graduate ISM in LT, that will try to continue my studies in BI (Bergen), an so on. By no means, economical ties (FDI) play it role, but you base your preferences on the mere notion that there is _a better_, more _attractive_ - something like you must follow.
On the other hand, exist distinctive differences between some countries in Europe and Scandinavia. That is normal that they also have very well developed own systems or have a warmer climate. Problem with some Nordics countries is that....too expensive to enjoy the livin'. I guess that high prices are one of the main reason why Nordics look pretty "scary".
Sorry lads for OT.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ From what I've seen, it is not usually the cost of living that drives people to move from here. What people rather complain about is our slow and heavy bureaucracy, closed-mindedness and conservatism of the general population, and a depressive and dreary atmosphere with ugly and gray cities, poor weather and lack of sunshine. People who complain about our cost of living will most likely just move right across to boarder to Sweden, where they can benefit from their dirt cheap prices and our high paid jobs. Outside of Sweden, it is the US, Spain (seems like I was wrong and they are more popular than Italy), Italy, Denmark and Austria that are the most popular places for Norwegians in that order.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

weird said:


> And would mean living in Denmark too. Why would I leave NY metro to go to Denmark? For just some bucks?


To get a fair wage for your hard work, to get time to live and money to go on vacations and do what you want to do, to enjoy nature, clean sandy beaches and fit frisky blondes and high quality natural food and safe streets.. to enjoy mild climate with under half the rainfall rather than humid summers and snow packed winters, to have a secure job and to be in a nation that isn't in the edge of bankruptcy to name a few.. 


( it's not without reason we are home to the largest 4th of July celebration outside of the US )


weird said:


> Based on my only opinion. How a place can be boring compared to a standard? It is a personal choice and mine is this. I understand that you love Denmark but I personally don't. I don't hate it either, I don't even dislike it. However, I feel that some other places are much better and interesting.


That's fair enough, but you do call it boring, so you must have a reason no?

Have you ever been here?


weird said:


> I don't like cold places where the streets are empty at 8pm during week days


Neither do I, so it's a good thing neither of us live in such a place!



weird said:


> Even more living in a rather small city like Copenhagen is


Makes me wonder what you are doing in an even smaller city now :?









http://i41.tinypic.com/14ukx0o.jpg




weird said:


> Plus, again, you make more money, you spend more money because of the price difference.


Making 2-300% more and spending 10-15% more on food is a pretty good deal last time I checked..



weird said:


> Maybe you won't make $100k but do you really need them? Is it a big difference between making $80k and $100k, taking into account the prices and the taxes?


Based on how everything ( including life long pension ) is covered in Denmark, even your car and commute is paid, where most services is relying on self pay or insurences through work in the US I would say there's a difference, and when the Dane then makes $20.000 more working significantly less you have your reason why we are time and time again found to be the happiest nation on Earth, why we travel the world and focus on designer furniture and the US does not..


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Just the area is big, but mostly because compared to Barcellona Copenhagen is incredibly sprawled; infact, Barcellona has more or less the inhabitants of the entire Capital Region of Denmark (2,568.29 km2; something between 1.600.000 and 1.700.000) in 101,4km (not to talk about the metropolitan area with 5.000.000 people in 4000km2, or, by going in details, just the county/comarque of 143.1 km2 with 3.000.000 people)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^with money comes the luxury of sprawl ( for better and worse )


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

FREKI said:


> ^with money comes the luxury of sprawl ( for better and worse )


In Barcellona there are some obstacles that can not permit such big sprawl, such as the mountainous areas around; however Spanish cities in general are all quite dense, and that is mostly because of a cultural way of living, which is good as it keeps the cities lively .. I don't believe it has necessarily to do with a bigger economy, because Portugal and even Eastern Europe have their share of sprawl..
However what I wanted to show is that in technical terms Copenhagen is smaller than Barcellona (for better or for worse)


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

^

Galicia is quite sprawly and it is not richer than Catalonia. So I think that it depends on each country. Such extrapolations cannot be done :dunno:

There are some rich neighborhoods were people live in detached houses inside the city, but those are nice villas with views over the city (Pedralbes) or surrounding cities such as Sant Cugat del Vallès or Castelldefels with its condominiums of detached houses.


*@FREKI,* Yes, I've been to Copenhague, Tinglev, Losning and some other towns. I am even going again in December and also to Norway, Oslo and Stavanger. Again, as I told you, it is just *my *opinion. I know that you are happy there and I am happy for you 

About the weather, obviously is not Siberia, but you have six months colder than my coldest month. Plus, sunlight. That's a difference to me. It NEVER snows here!

I also have sand beaches were I do not need to go wrapped in a coat and, cause you travel a lot, the same frisky blondes looking for party if that's my purpose :lol: No, seriously again: it's just my perception as I've said a hundred times. Maybe it is this way cause we have been raised in different conditions and thus we somehow value different things.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Why would you visit Oslo and Stavanger? They are located quite far between each other, and the natural combination if you are going to travel over such distances would be Oslo and Bergen. Stavanger downtown is very small and it is quite honestly not much to see there that can't be found in Bergen instead.


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

It looks awesome and cozy!  Fjords are such a gem.









Source: takethatvacation.com


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

FREKI said:


> Neither do I, so it's a good thing neither of us live in such a place!


Copenhagen is certainly mild for its latitude but I still consider the city to be cold, (average high of 2C in January and February). The annual sunshine hours of only 1,540 and 113 rainy days for only 613mm of rain per years must mean a lot of disgusting drizzle weather. I'll pass.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

@Wierd - let's just agree to liking different things 

Have a nice trip up here when the time comes ( if you dislike our winters why do you go in december? :? and why even come if you find it boring :? )



weird said:


> It NEVER snows here!


I envy that - we usually get around 4 to 5 days a year ( typically past Yule )..


Anywhoo.. a few years ago I went to Mallorca doing my winter break - well knowing it was also winter there but expecting acceptable weather.. well.. I did get to roll up my sleeves on a couple occations but what had me laughing a bit about it was that back home it was sunny and ~10C while in Mallorca we had this:









http://i44.tinypic.com/moc2v.jpg

( in case it's not clear it was actually snowing :lol: )

I hope I we get more luck this winter when visiting Andalusia


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

weird said:


> It looks awesome and cozy!  Fjords are such a gem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are fjords around Bergen too.  The whole of coastal Norway is littered with them.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

While I wouldn't go in december I don't hink I can recommend the Geiranger area and surroundings highly enough :rock:


My old Norway thread for those interested: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1194993


----------



## AmoreUrbs (Mar 6, 2013)

Galro said:


> There are fjords around Bergen too.  The whole of coastal Norway is littered with them.


Bergen is probably the best city in Norway.. a shame that Oslo has not been able to preserve the historical part as good ; when I'll be visiting Norway I think it'll be my first route


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

AmoreUrbs said:


> Bergen is probably the best city in Norway.. a shame that Oslo has not been able to preserve the historical part as good ; when I'll be visiting Norway I think it'll be my first route


Bergen was lucky enough to not become the capital of modern Norway despite its wishes, as Oslo suffered under the '20s modernistic boom time, resistance bombings of sites during the second world war, the post war mass-building of commie blocks to house the booming population and immigrants from the ruined coastal and northern cities of the country, the "mysterious" fires in historic buildings during the rent control era and the cleaning of historic "slum" areas while Bergen was pretty much ignored during the whole modern period of Norway and therefore managed to maintain much of its historic core. Our government even went out and illegally demolished historic buildings in Oslo to build their government district. 

I think Trondheim is also a pretty nice city - it have what I consider to be Norways most impressive cathedral. However cities in Norway would probably have benefited from not being part of a country with such anti-city and pro-sprawl policies though, as that have ruined much of their built environment. :/


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

FREKI said:


> @Wierd - let's just agree to liking different things
> 
> Have a nice trip up here when the time comes ( if you dislike our winters why do you go in december? :? and why even come if you find it boring :? )


Definitely! It is great to have different visions to discuss respectfully. I like that and it was not my intention to attack neither your city nor your country.

Maybe boring is a bit excessive since it does have nice things to do, but I don't find it appealing for moving there. It's a nice place and I am just going for some days, so it's mostly all new for me and I will have a blast. Same in Stavanger, despite the fact that both cities can't be compared for obvious reasons. But I would just not live there. That's all 

Maybe I don't know Copenhagen properly so if you want me to visit whichever of your photo threads or give me some advice, please, I am all ears. It is always nice to get information from local people.



Galro said:


> There are fjords around Bergen too.  The whole of coastal Norway is littered with them.


Is it worth it a cruise through the fjords? I've seen that are many offers on those but I don't really know :dunno:


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

weird said:


> Is it worth it a cruise through the fjords? I've seen that are many offers on those but I don't really know :dunno:


I don't know to be honest. It depends on what it cost and where it goes. Personally I would say that driving with your own or rented car is probably the best way to experience them.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

weird said:


> Maybe I don't know Copenhagen properly so if you want me to visit whichever of your photo threads or give me some advice, please, I am all ears. It is always nice to get information from local people.


My longest Copenhagen photothread spans 101 pages:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=569817


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

AQUA BAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I wanted to soo butt **** that singer....
what is she up to now-a-days? Porn? :dunno:


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Some may disagree, due to health reasons! But, it's my favourite tobacco, from Scandinavian Tobacco!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Kappa21 said:


> AQUA BAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I wanted to soo butt **** that singer....
> what is she up to now-a-days? Porn? :dunno:


Lene Nystrøm ( the headsinger ) was Norwegian, the rest was Danes.. she went on to marry fellow band member Søren Rasted ( who after Aqua formed the band "Lazyboy" and "Hej Matematik" ) and they have 2 kids together


Today she mainly works as an actor in Denmark and Norway - though the band Aqua did have a reunion and is touring at times for fun..


----------



## Kappa21 (Sep 24, 2005)

Ill do a 3some with her..i dont care...
who did she marry? the bald guy? the red head or the blondie?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^blondie


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

'Danish' cookies  , LEGOs , Anders F. Rasmussen, 2 great users i.m.o. (guess who), and DR (public broadcaster) and ofcourse Bjarke Ingels, schmidt/hammer/lassen architects , Jørn Utzon , 3XN , Henning Larsen Architects , and others since this SSC  .


----------



## Kirribilli (Sep 12, 2002)

ok...its in Australia....but it still counts!!!


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Lego of course (had tons of it) and for my country in special Peter Lund:









https://www.ufmg.br/online/arquivos/anexos/PETER_LUND_CAPA-thumb.jpg

He lived most of his life in the outskirts of Belo Horizonte where he:



> ... discovered several caves full of fossilized bones from extinct Ice Age megafauna species. He eventually settled in the small town of Lagoa Santa, and dedicated the next eight years to excavating, collecting, classifying and studying more than 20,000 bones of extinct species, including mastodons and ground sloths. With him was the Norwegian painter Peter Andreas Brandt who assisted him throughout his work as an illustrator. He was also assisted by the Danish botanist Eugen Warming from 1839 to 1859. [5]
> 
> Lund was the first to describe dozens of species, among them the world-famous Saber-toothed cat Smilodon populator. His exploration took place mainly in the region of Lagoa Santa, which is rich in caves and karst formations and nowadays comprises the northern part of Greater Belo Horizonte. He was also one of the first to recognize, appreciate and record prehistoric rock and cave paintings in South America. [5]
> 
> ...


He was berried in Lagoa Santa where there's a monument close to his grave and a museum dedicated to his discoveries.


----------



## GFKT (Jun 28, 2013)

I am sorry, it's irrelevant but "What does Denmark has contributed to the world"?


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

^^ Yes, the broken grammar there is hurting my brain


----------

